# You know what would be cool...



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

There's no easy way to say it.

It would be really cool, if the majority of our posts where about actual prepping skills or materials. Seems to me like things have gotten more about who's in office and screwing us than the one thing we all need some help with and that is prepping. I mean it's actually in the Forum title.

I do enjoy a lively political debate now and then! Wouldn't want anyone to miss their rant, but really, isn't the primary reason we are here is to improve the preparations that we make, and to share the knowledge that we have with each other? There are lots of sites that I can go to if I want to b**ch about the currrent admin. The main reason I come here, is because of the knowledge that the members have to share.

What's y'alls thoughts?


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

Post it in General Prepper and Survival Talk?

What say you?

Isnt the General Talk section off topic conversation, everythings up for grabs?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Old SF gets the point of this...

Are we primarily ranting against the political adminstration or are we prepping? 

It doesn't matter "WHAT" we are prepping for, it matters what we are prepped for. And it just seems to me, that it's a little skewed towards the political side. And that isn't going to matter a whole hell of a lot when it happens. 

People like Old SF and others have alot of knowledge that is worthwhile. And there are several contributors that have added alot to the general knowledge. And yes, it funner than all get out to set folks off about the "WHYS" of prepping, it really doesn't advance our actual prepping skills.

I guarantee you, people will flock to this forum if they get actual information that helps them prepare themselves for whatever calamity might befall them. Just my opinion. I'll indulge your tastes, either way.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am not disagreeing with you. But for the last couple weeks particularly, it has been too cool in most parts of the country to do much outdoors. Obviously, outside is where we hone most of our skills. The other part is that we are in the post-Christmas slow down. We are all coming off the Christmas high of having fun and food with our friends and family. At least in my case, I have been trying to keep that high going as long as possible with topics that are ripe for humor or at least something we can mostly agree on and keep our mind engaged before I have to go back to the travel grind tomorrow.

I expect as we slog through the cold and slush and get closer to spring, the topics we discuss will turn more towards techniques and new prepper stuff we learned - not to mention the ronnie-voo next June. At least they did last year.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Inor, I've may have jumped the gun, but was just thinking...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Thanks Inor, I've may have jumped the gun, but was just thinking...


No reason to thank me or explain your post. You are absolutely correct. The reason I came to this site in the first place was to learn stuff. As part of that process, I discovered that I like a lot of you pricks (even Resister).  So, when the learning time is slow I guess I sometimes go off-topic just to keep in contact with ya'll.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Blah blah blah

I agree most of this forum is about recent cultural evens rather than about actual prepping....

I take if for what it is worth but it is a little disappointing


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Useful prepper trick... So you find yourself in the middle of an apocalyptic nightmare landscape. But you also find a really nice bottle of Lynch Bages vintage 1990 in the rubble. The problem is, you forgot your corkscrew. Never fret, here is how to open a bottle of wine with nothing but a shoe:






Okay, I am a beer drinker. So if I came across a cold longneck in the rubble, I would just take off my boot and bust off the neck with the heel. But it IS the same basic principal.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

well we come here to learn more about prepping, but we stay for the wine 

its all part and parcel of a quality forum, there will always be discussions about social trends (explain to me how the "knockout game" doesn't effect preppers??) 

some recent topics have being about the fall of society, some to reinforce why we prep (this is good info when trying to persuade loved ones) others are about basic politics, even immigration... but when posted the person that made the topic chose to share the info, and it's upto you to choose not to read it or reply to it...

it has something to do with a not so foreign concept, freedom of speech...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Sometimes there are a lot of threads that I don't find myself interested in...I just skip over them, no biggie. This forum is like a buffet and some buffets are better set than others. Hence why I spend much more time here than I do at other sites. They all have things I don't want to eat though...so to speak.

Prpepping and survival is a life style to my way of thinking, not just a hobby. There are aspects of it that can be a hobby too. For example fishing might figure into that for many, but not everyone. But that doesn't mean its not applicable. Politics, social trends can figure into ones survival or prepping plan just as much as how to rub two sticks together and create fire. We prep for society break down but whats going to cause that possibly? Did we not have political discourse when the civil war broke out? Did that not result in a survival situation for many? Are there not some lessons to be learned from that as much as there are some lessons from being stranded when your Bush Plane crashes on a hunting trip in Alaska and you gotta walk yourself out?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Useful prepper trick... So you find yourself in the middle of an apocalyptic nightmare landscape. But you also find a really nice bottle of Lynch Bages vintage 1990 in the rubble. The problem is, you forgot your corkscrew. Never fret, here is how to open a bottle of wine with nothing but a shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about!:razz:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not calling anyone out in particular, and definitely not the OP because I'm not fully disagreeing with you; but for those guys and gals who are wondering where all the prepping threads are, and how come there's too many of <insert topic here> threads...

...why not start a few?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Useful prepper trick... So you find yourself in the middle of an apocalyptic nightmare landscape. But you also find a really nice bottle of Lynch Bages vintage 1990 in the rubble. The problem is, you forgot your corkscrew. Never fret, here is how to open a bottle of wine with nothing but a shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inor, you always come through in a pinch! :lol:


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I'm not calling anyone out in particular, and definitely not the OP because I'm not fully disagreeing with you; but for those guys and gals who are wondering where all the prepping threads are, and how come there's too many of <insert topic here> threads...
> 
> ...why not start a few?


I'm guilty. And just for the record, I did not intend to imply that every thread be devoted strictly to prepping or that anyone who posted something off the prepping topic here was in any way wrong. If anyone took it that way, my apologies.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> I'm guilty. And just for the record, I did not intend to imply that every thread be devoted strictly to prepping or that anyone who posted something off the prepping topic here was in any way wrong. If anyone took it that way, my apologies.


I'd love to get involved in some good conversations on the topic. Security measures, food storage, bushcraft skills. Politics are a big reason why a lot of people prep, and they're one of the most direct problems we have to face while waiting for acts of God or other events to occur. There's a whole lot more we could be discussing though, I'm just not always sure how to get the threads started. The more we round table the motivation and topics, I think we could easily raise the signal to noise ratio in favor of prepping.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm only disappointed that we don't use the discussions about assaults on Freedom as lessons to wage political guerrilla warfare. In my mind, navigating through the bureaucracy is part of prepping for the time when what we do today is totally verboten.

BTW, I like you too Inor.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I'm only disappointed that we don't use the discussions about assaults on Freedom as lessons to wage political guerrilla warfare. In my mind, navigating through the bureaucracy is part of prepping for the time when what we do today is totally verboten.
> *
> BTW, I like you too Inor*.


Sheesh, aren't you both married? Ok, fine. Just don't post any video's.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> well we come here to learn more about prepping, but we stay for the wine
> 
> its all part and parcel of a quality forum, there will always be discussions about social trends (explain to me how the "knockout game" doesn't effect preppers??)
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't know how many of you are old enough to remember the old country stores of the late 40's and early 50's. Most had a cracker barrel - yep a real barrel with crackers in it - and - especially on Saturday morning when families that lived on farms came to town to do their shopping. There's always be a crowd around the barrel always changing as folks would come and go. Topics would range from the weather to politics to everything in between. Everyone got their chance to have their say and us young un's got to hear everyone's point of view on a wide range of topics. Funny no one ever shouted anyone down, everyone stayed polite and listened. Did they all agree? Not hardly. this and other forums have taken the place of the old country store. Yes, it ought to be all about prepping, but knowing what folks are planning and doing is like gathering and sharing intelligence. If you don't know wha'ts coming how can you prepare for it


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I would think we are capable of pursuing more than one interest. I have found most here are willing to share knowledge in more than one sphere. Those that won't make interesting background color.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you continuously prepping? Are you constantly having questions? Are there prepping concepts you would like to share? If this be the case for anyone, I would expect there would be a slew of new threads on the board regarding all that is being accomplished, all the questions that arise due to this, and all the points that need to be made as new things are learned. Someone else who has entered other threads in order to reprimand members for not posting what he considers prepper-specific threads recently posted a non-prepper type thread. Oh, the irony, I thought.

Ever visited a forum that posts nothing but very forum-specific topics? You'll quickly stop visiting such forums. There are only so many things to be discussed about vermaculture, Ford Mavericks, and the like. 

As far as I am concerned, politics, current events and the state of our deteriorating society are all important topics of prepping, as all as are environmental and climatological topics. There are many reasons for prepping, there are many reasons people should be prepared, and all those things not expected or seen are the biggest threats. At this moment, there is little I am able to do, whether it be due to room or finances.

Tell you what, though. If everyone wants, we could keep very prepper-specific, but I don't think it would be very healthy for the forum.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well stated sir.

The other option like stated earlier is not to click on these threads. There are threads I don't bother with because the subject has no interest to me. Clicking on a thread that holds no interest to someone just to complain.......smh. AND this has happened more than once. Don't like it, don't read it. 

We actually do have thread police. They are called moderators. And the mods here are some decent people ::clapping::


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Are you continuously prepping? Are you constantly having questions? Are there prepping concepts you would like to share? If this be the case for anyone, I would expect there would be a slew of new threads on the board regarding all that is being accomplished, all the questions that arise due to this, and all the points that need to be made as new things are learned. Someone else who has entered other threads in order to reprimand members for not posting what he considers prepper-specific threads recently posted a non-prepper type thread. Oh, the irony, I thought.
> 
> Ever visited a forum that posts nothing but very forum-specific topics? You'll quickly stop visiting such forums. There are only so many things to be discussed about vermaculture, Ford Mavericks, and the like.
> 
> ...


Same goes for me. I am all about prepping and it is my lifestyle. But you have to talk about other things or it just gets boring and monotonous. That is why there are different sections in the forum. I have had a few forums over the years and you can't just have ONE topic. You WILL lose members that way and have the same 5-10 guys talking about the same thing over and over... If members are lost and revenue is lost. Forum will be shut down and there will be NO discussion of anything! Have to think ahead and look at the big picture..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Well stated sir.
> 
> The other option like stated earlier is not to click on these threads. There are threads I don't bother with because the subject has no interest to me. Clicking on a thread that holds no interest to someone just to complain.......smh. AND this has happened more than once. Don't like it, don't read it.
> 
> We actually do have thread police. They are called moderators. And the mods here are some decent people ::clapping::


 I do the same. I look thru the threads and click on the ones I think I would be interested in. If I see one that doesn't peak my curiosity, I just go right over it.. Simple as that...


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

So you think the threads should be about prepping and prepping specific activities. To many subjects focused on non prepping. So you started a thread. But instead of the thread being about prepping, you started the thread to complain about the threads that weren't about prepping. Kinda like the thread you started........................ :???:


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Perhaps if we didn't have a socialist as commander in chief, I wouldn't be so concerned about prepping. Politics and prepping go hand in hand.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Perhaps if we didn't have a socialist as commander in chief, I wouldn't be so concerned about prepping. Politics and prepping go hand in hand.


It's not only him but the majority of politicians. Most of them are damn scary.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Okay guys and gals, I'm properly chastised. I won't do it again. Promise.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

About the only thing I haven't seen discussed here is the price of eggs in china and the price of peaches on mars.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Okay guys and gals, I'm properly chastised. I won't do it again. Promise.


I don't think you are. I think a few more pages outta do it. I mean my god man, we haven't even hit on immigration yet in this thread.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nor turtles and bacon very well.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> About the only thing I haven't seen discussed here is the price of eggs in china and the price of peaches on mars.


That may be true. But name me one other site on the Intertubes where you can learn about how to properly punch a hippie in the face AND talk to a one-legged IHOP waitress like Mish? I'm tellin' ya, we got a niche!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Okay guys and gals, I'm properly chastised. I won't do it again. Promise.


don't make promises you can not keep, you felt the need to create the thread... and exercised your opinion and freedom of speech, in response the people that respond were doing the same thing..
i don't see a problem with that, do you??


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Frankly I find it a little humorous when someone posts that they don't like what other people are talking about. If you don't like it, GO TO ANOTHER THREAD. People aren't talking about what you want them to? TOO BAD.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I don't think you are. I think a few more pages outta do it. I mean my god man, we haven't even hit on immigration yet in this thread.


Were you feeling left out? Judging by the pic in your avatar, I say you're from Neptune or maybe a bit further out. Sorry, no country's immigration laws anticipate having you.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

The Resister said:


> Were you feeling left out? Judging by the pic in your avatar, I say you're from Neptune or maybe a bit further out. Sorry, no country's immigration laws anticipate having you.


I'm from Mars actually. You must be from Venus?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the perfect opportunity to say Uranus has been lost


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> the perfect opportunity to say Uranus has been lost


I was thinking the same exact thing. C'mon guys, get your heads in the game.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I want nothing to do with Uranus.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> don't make promises you can not keep, you felt the need to create the thread... and exercised your opinion and freedom of speech, in response the people that respond were doing the same thing..
> i don't see a problem with that, do you??


No I don't see any problem with that. I willingly throw myself on the altar of Free Speech and ask the Priest of Stupid Ideas to absolve me of my drug and alcohol induced bad idea. Please, flog me, so that I may sin no more. My mission in life is now to find an IHOP with a one legged waitress and order medium rare turtle bacon and waffles.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> No I don't see any problem with that. I willingly throw myself on the altar of Free Speech and ask the Priest of Stupid Ideas to absolve me of my drug and alcohol induced bad idea. Please, flog me, so that I may sin no more. My mission in life is now to find an IHOP with a one legged waitress and order medium rare turtle bacon and waffles.


better luck finding that in north Queensland, you need to provide a waitress and waffles, but eating turtle is legal for traditional purposes up there


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I would be bored stiff on a site about nothing but prepping....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I understand this is "preppers forum"- But being a prepper doesn't only mean your a prepper. ROBOT VOICE - IM A PREPPER..
I am very intersted in all topics, someone please post video or some info on how to choose the right wood for a bow fire drill. Someone please cover how to purify water, and I will read the posts.
At the same time, I kinda feel like I almost know some of yall- Inor is the funnyguy, Meangreen is obviously the LEO, Paul is very very passionate about redheads, the list goes on and on..And on top of all that, we are "preppers".


----------

